# New Gen4 Glock 17!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I picked up a new Gen 4 Glock 17 this weekend 










I love my Gen 5 Glock 19. But, the grip on the Gen 5 G17/G45 is just a tiny bit too big for my hands. I prefer no finger grooves usually. But somehow - where my fingers sit, the circumference is a tiny bit smaller on the Gen 4 Glock 17 than the Gen 5 Glock 17.

I have smaller hands. I had one a few years ago that I used for USPSA. And, I regretted selling it. I was lucky enough to find a NIB one someone has stashed in their safe. So, I worked out a deal.

I am waiting for my Warren Sevigny 2 dot night sights to come in. This is what I previously had on the Gen 4 G17 I had years ago. And, they were awesome. Once I get the sights installed - can't wait to go try it.

This is the 4th Glock I own now


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Have to agree, the Gen 4 grip feels better in my hand over my Gen 3 grip, however I shoot it just fine. Don't know about the Gen 5's


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Have to agree, the Gen 4 grip feels better in my hand over my Gen 3 grip, however I shoot it just fine. Don't know about the Gen 5's


Well, on the G19, I love the 5th gens. The grip on the 19 is not just shorter, the hump on the back is a little different. It fits my hand perfectly. Buy, as stated above... the larger G17/34 works better for me in the 4th gen.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

My first Glock was a first gen G17. That was 35+ years ago. I wish I still owned it.
Might have to buy another 17 to fill the hole between the 19 and 34.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

My very first handgun, 28 years ago was a Glock 17.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Way back when, my friend Steve had a range on his farm that was adjacent to a large plot of cucumbers that had grown past the size the canning company wanted. We used them for targets for our 100 yard .22 rifle target range. 
They were 6"-8" long and maybe 1.5" wide. We would stick them on ten spikes spread across a long plank.
After bragging a bit about how accurate my G17 was Steve bet me I could not clear all the cukes with one magazine.
When the last cuke exploded I still had three rounds left. Of course I shot off of sand bags on a concrete bench, but that gun was verrrrrry accurate.🥒🥒🥒🥒🥒🥒🥒🥒🥒🥒


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am still waiting on my G34 to come back from Taran Tactical. About 2 weeks or so from exactly 1 year now. Uggg


----------

